# Mahnung nicht erhalten und jetzt Inkasso!?



## Unregistriert (17 März 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hatte mich bei eazyAuction - eBay Auktionen listen, beobachten und abwickeln angemeldet um zu gucken, was man dort angeboten bekommt, da man eine 14-Tägige Testphase bekommt. (Dez. 2008 )
Im Errinerung hatte ich, dass ich es auch gekündigt hab. Ein Monat später wurde 7-8€ von meinem Konto abgebucht. Ich habs von der Bank zurückgefordert. Im folgenden Monat wieder das selbe und ich habs zurückgefordert.
Ich weiß nicht welche eMail-Adresse ich dort angegeben hatte und somit finde ich keine Mails von denen aber auch keine Zugangs-Daten oder sonstiges (und deren Service hab ich nie benutzt!)

Nun kommt ein Brief von Inkasso mit "bitte zahlen sie 53€"! Jedoch habe ich keinen einzigen Mahnung per Briref bekommen und mails von denen finde ich nicht (kann echt sein, dass ich ne Spam-Adresse benutzt habe damals und nicht mehr weiss welches)!

Nun, muss ich das jetzt zahlen? Oder hätten die mir ne Mahnung per Brief schicken müssen?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung nicht erhalten und jetzt Inkasso!?*

Ohne jetzt zu wissen, was es genau mit der Dienstleistung auf sich hat, die du da (unbeabsichtigt) aboniert haben sollst, und unabhängig davon, ob du hier einen wirksamen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, will ich nur mal was zum populären Irrtum "Mahnungen müssen per Brief versendet werden" schreiben.

Das ist nicht so. Die Rechnungsstellung läuft auf die Art ab, die bei Vertragsschluss vereinbart wurde - üblicherweise über die AGB. Z.B. kann dort vereinbart werden, dass die Rechnungsstellung über deine angegebene E-Mailadresse erfolgt und dann kann der Anbieter dir auch dort seine ahnungen hin schicken. Es ist also in deinem Interesse, bei kostenpflichtigen Angeboten darauf zu achten, dass der Anbieter auch tatsächlich immer deine aktuelle Adresse hat. ansonsten bekommst du deine Mahnungen halt nicht und wirst von einem beauftragten Inkassounternehmen überrascht. 

Wenn du also eine Anti-Spam-Adresse angegeben hast und deswegen Mahnungen/Zahlungserinnerungen nicht erhältst, ist das leider dumm gelaufen für dich. Die Ausrede "Die Adresse nutze ich längst nicht mehr, ich konnte daher die Rechnungen nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen" dürfte hier kaum ziehen.


----------



## Frau Anja (27 April 2009)

*AW: Mahnung nicht erhalten und jetzt Inkasso!?*

(...)


----------



## Majoschi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Mahnung nicht erhalten und jetzt Inkasso!?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Im Errinerung hatte ich, dass ich es auch gekündigt hab.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht welche eMail-Adresse ich dort angegeben hatte und somit finde ich keine Mails von denen aber auch keine Zugangs-Daten oder sonstiges (und deren Service hab ich nie benutzt!)
> 
> Jedoch habe ich keinen einzigen Mahnung per Briref bekommen und mails von denen finde ich nicht (kann echt sein, dass ich ne Spam-Adresse benutzt habe damals und nicht mehr weiss welches)!


 
das klingt aber schlecht. Wieviel Emailadressen hast du, dass du dich nichtmehr erinnern bzw. alle mal durchgucken kannst? hast du auch rechtzeitig gekündigt? wenn ja müsstest du doch bei der Kündigung deine Mailadresse bzw Usernamen/rechnugsnummer was-auch-immer gewusst haben, um zu kündigen.

aber da man sich -glaub ich jedanfalls- meistens den usernamen selbst aussuchen kann, oder er manchmal die Emaildaresse ist, würde ich sagen tipp den namen7mailadresse ein und lass dir dein Kennwort erneut zuschicken. wenn das passiert ist check alle Mailadressen nach der Post.
P.S. tippst du ne nichtregistriert Addy ein müsste ne Ungültigkeitsnachicht kommen, so müsste es recht schnell gehen.

ob du den Dienst benutzt hast oder nicht ist in diesem fall Wurscht, 
anmeldung + kostenpflichtiger vetrag - Kündigung(in Widerrufsfrist) = mies
anmeldung + kostenpflichtiger vetrag + Kündigung(in Widerrufsfrist) = toll
if(kündigungsdatum)>wiederrufsfrist then(pech)

an deiner stelle würd ich mich mal erinnern und :wall: machen,
bin gespannt wie das ausgeht.


----------

